# New Webshow. Help Me Name It!



## Tweeder (Nov 27, 2008)

Alright. So I'd love to produce a new show, but wanted to stay away from the typical review, or rant videos that everyone else seems to be doing. So I came up with this idea to do a type of video kinda like Popup Video from old school VH1. If you guys remember that... Except of course do it for video games. Have interesting facts, maybe tips, maybe some comedy while catching to clips of a sweet (and maybe crappy) games.

I got to work on one tonight and here it is. Tell me what you think, if you like it, say something. If you don't, say something. Don't be rude, but tell me what you didn't like about it. I can handle it.

Also, I'd love a member to name the show too. Have a suggestion, post it!



After watching it, youtube down-samples it alot, I'll have to make the "bubble" text alot larger. Live and learn right?


----------



## JPH (Nov 27, 2008)

How about: Tweederview - Old School Game Reviews


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

how about "Grandpa Tweeter's Game Shelf"


----------

